# No sweat...



## Fran (Apr 26, 2019)

...or moisture, so despite the wind blowing a hooley & the odd torrential rainstorm, my simple set up worked just fine. Only did a couple of Wykes Somerset Cheddar, a mozz block, a brie type cheese & a small soft cheese herbed roll, as an experiment. Also, I decided on trying some natural sea salt too. Didn't think to take any befores, just a couple of afters which I'll add. 

I should've looked on here first really, as I hadn't done a brie type before. I thought about spiking it, thought is as far as it went though. I'll see what this tastes like & if it's good, when I do more, then I'll do two, one spiked. If someone has done it, please say whether it's yay or nay, thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2019)

It looks really good. I've never done Brie before interested in how it turns out. When I smoke salt I use one of those frying pan splatter guards. It holds the salt while also allowing the smoke to roll thru it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply, Chris, life kinda got in the way, as it does. Thank you for your reply & for the like, much appreciated. 

The brie type, I only gave a couple of days to sit as I was a tad twitchy to try it & I wasn't disappointed. It wasn't a big slap of smokiness, but it certainly was there & brought out the creaminess of the cheese. I will definitely do more next week & will spike one to see how it compares. I'll try & leave them longer too! lol

Nice idea on the spatter guard & easy to get one, cheers! The salt actually came out very smoky. Although, friends came over today & it was a fun tasting session as I had some freshly done CB too. The salt had been covered & it had tasted fine, but the smell was a bit ashtray'ish on uncovering, odd & off putting.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 1, 2019)

Sounds good on the Brie, I'm not a big fan of the over-smoked profile so I usually go about 2 to 3 hours of smoke using dust. I can basically eat it right away - no resting period. I really like Brie - so next time I'll give it a go. Thanks for the idea Fran. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2019)

You're welcome & yes, please say, Chris. I will say on here once I've done a spiked one, especially if there's a change in flavour.


----------

